# A handful of states are driving nearly all U.S. electric car adoption



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

California leads, followed by Florida then Texas.

Read here.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm guessing it's due to a mix of population size and solar availability.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm surprised Florida is 2nd on the list, especially because it doesn't have particularly high gas prices. California definitely does, and Texas is up there too.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

That's kind of a misleading way of presenting the information!

Florida has 6.4% of the US population, and 6.7% of the EVs.

Texas has 8.6% of the US population...and 5.4% of the EVs.

So I don't think I'd describe either Florida or Texas as "driving US electric car adoption"!

California? Absolutely. It's leading the way. But even in that case, more than half the EVs are in other states.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> That's kind of a misleading way of presenting the information!


You're probably right. And what sucks about it is that kind of data is going to drive EV makers to only supply cars to California, because the "data" says they can't sell EV's in any other state.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> You're probably right. And what sucks about it is that kind of data is going to drive EV makers to only supply cars to California, because the "data" says they can't sell EV's in any other state.


All car mfgrs supply most of their stuff to California. Been that way for at least the past 60 years.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> You're probably right. And what sucks about it is that kind of data is going to drive EV makers to only supply cars to California, because the "data" says they can't sell EV's in any other state.


That's a bit of a stretch. The reason why California gets them is because California is a big state and it has the most stringent environmental regulations. Here the state allows citizens to fight wind and solar farms but forbids them from fighting fracking and refineries. It's a totally different mindset. That's why Tesla and others don't have a solar business here.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Joe90 said:


> That's a bit of a stretch. The reason why California gets them is because California is a big state and it has the most stringent environmental regulations. Here the state allows citizens to fight wind and solar farms but forbids them from fighting fracking and refineries. It's a totally different mindset. That's why Tesla and others don't have a solar business here.


What it really means is they don't have any intention of wider production of their EV's, so they keep production very limited and only sell them in California - not because California is the best state, but because the "data" shows the cars will sell instead of rusting on the dealer lots.

And then if the data only confirms that EV's are only selling in California, Florida, and Texas in that order, they're going to keep on selling them only in California.

The California regulations are only a peripheral driver that encourages buyers to consider EV's more than most other states. At least for right now, until the law there takes effect requiring all manufacturers to sell a certain percentage of EV's.


----------

